# Puss on end of penis...



## Smith123 (10 July 2013)

Dog has a bit of puss (green stuff) on the hair at the end of his penis, he is peeing as normal and seems ok. Have noticed it a couple of times since he was a pup but it always seems to go. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 July 2013)

Best thread title, ever.

My dog would have had this, he had recurring UTIs and all sorts of gunk in his nether regions.
You could pop a urine sample to the vet to be on the safe side. Some dogs can be very stoic and not show signs of an infection until it is quite bad.

Or he could just be manky


----------



## Smith123 (10 July 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			Best thread title, ever.

My dog would have had this, he had recurring UTIs and all sorts of gunk in his nether regions.
You could pop a urine sample to the vet to be on the safe side. Some dogs can be very stoic and not show signs of an infection until it is quite bad.

Or he could just be manky 

Click to expand...

Hahaha, I thought it was straight to the point!

And yes he is manky, I will keep an eye on it!


----------



## SaharaS (10 July 2013)

definitely to the point..albeit to the wrong one as I had images of a kitten because of the extra s in pus...laughed so much,it made my afternoon, thank you! I noticed my boy has this too, infrequently, but more yellowy than green..pale banana colour..is this still uti territory or just a boy thing? I presumed it was just boys as he wees normally..normally occurs most if I am cookign duck or turkey..but is accompanied by alot of wriggling around on the floor ..and the huffing & puffing.. blimey lets just say I could make a fortune if I got him a phone!


----------



## satinbaze (10 July 2013)

Could it be smegma


----------



## cremedemonthe (10 July 2013)

Probably smegma, most males of all species get it at some time unfortunately 
I use a small syringe full of watered down savlon and squirt it into the end of one of my male dog's penis around the foreskin to wash it out, he used to get it as a young dog but seems to have grown out of it, once males (all species again!) learn to get under the foreskin and clean it properly it seems to clear up on it's own, Oz


----------



## Toffee44 (10 July 2013)

Just needs a good cleaning session. Haha. Sorry. I have boy dogs who give them selves a daily clean


----------



## SaharaS (10 July 2013)

thank you Oz & Toffee..will tell him there is some duck down there..hope its the same for op & nothing more serious..(uti i mean not goose or swan!!) To be fair he seems quite thorough when cleaning himself,I only seem to notice it if hes asleep upsidedown airing his nether regions & always has a good wash when he wakes up..(have caught him on HHO & fb before so I wouldn't want him to think I'd been telling tales)


----------



## Venevidivici (10 July 2013)

Me too, thinking, 'Cat stuck on dog's manhood?!? OUCH!'


----------



## Luci07 (10 July 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Me too, thinking, 'Cat stuck on dog's manhood?!? OUCH!'
		
Click to expand...

Well I HAVE seen a cat stuck on a mans ...manhood.....sleeping man...curious cat....


----------



## Blanche (10 July 2013)

The visions I had in my head .....well lets just say I don't think this is that sort of website !


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 July 2013)

Luci stopppp!!!!!!!!


----------



## cremedemonthe (10 July 2013)

Luci07 said:



			Well I HAVE seen a cat stuck on a mans ...manhood.....sleeping man...curious cat....
		
Click to expand...

THAT really did make me cringe and my eyes water at the thought!
OUCH!


----------



## misterjinglejay (11 July 2013)

PMSL 

Don't worry - dogs have greenish um......err.....stuff. It's perfectly normal. Every doggy person I know with male dogs has to wipe it off walls and cupboards where they have splattered! LOL


----------



## Venevidivici (11 July 2013)

I've had dogs with this before-we call it dog 'willy snot'


----------



## Dizzydancer (11 July 2013)

My young lab has this- i took him to vets about it no infection just have to wash it out once a month generally! Quite tricky to begin with but got hang of it now! It doesn't bother him its just that he is lazy! Ha ha


----------



## Luci07 (11 July 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			Luci stopppp!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha....said man was my OH at the time. He was convinced I had put the cat up to it but, while of course madly sympathetic, it was one of the funniest things I have seen. Certainly made my OH get up!


----------



## Spring Feather (11 July 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			Best thread title, ever.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it just!   I had visions of kitty on the end of ... ahem, well I'll say no more 

I only have female dogs and cats so have no knowledge of such fluid excretions I'm afraid, but I just couldn't pass on looking at a thread with such an intriguing title


----------

